# vostro 1500 factory reset



## Michae (Nov 15, 2009)

How do I do a factory reset without a disc? dell vostro 1500


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

If you have XP you hit CTRL F11 at boot when you see the Dell logo. If you have Vista then you hit F8 at boot and select restore.


----------

